# How do you inventory?



## MMiz (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm wondering how everyone does inventory here.  Our system is as follows:

Stock Room - Where large numbers of items are stored
Cabinets - Where smaller numbers of items are stored - We refill our trucks from the cabinets

I've seen barcode inventory systems, and other impressive ideas, and am wondering how to improve our system.  Do you count all your supplies once a month?  Do you use software?  Any suggestions?

I look forward to seeing what people have to say


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2005)

We don't have a stock room, and our inventory is done by the good, ole' fashioned eyeball.  If it looks low, we order more.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 28, 2005)

Every crew that comes in in the morning has to do inventory. We have a check off sheet of the minimum requirements. We also have a central supply, we don't keep any extras at the station, so we have to usually go out of our zone/service to stock up. There's a cabinet at the hospitals here that keeps extra backboards/straps, etc. and we grab those from there too.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 28, 2005)

(in hillbilly voice)
Don't need to do no in-vin-tor-e

In bubbas van, err I mean da an-boo-lance we got a roll of paper towels, some of that d'ere duck tape, some rope and a broom stick. That's what yall need in d'ere!

But seriously, if I'm getting paid to inventory the stock room..    I'm gonna count every band-aid one by one. We carry a box of extras w/ us on the bus. I'm not going to supply for one gauze pad and an IV pack. If we use it, I write in down in a note book - if we have it on board - it's all good. If its something that you can use another item for, maybe I'll swipe one from the ER. 

On the volly truck, we just replace what we use at the end of the run if we don't have more on board. I have an inventory sheet of every single item we put on when it was placed in service. We check that once a week; and we check the state required sheet every six months. 

Last time we didn't have a short board, I don't know what happened to it; but we had to have the dept. carpenter make more b/c for the price of a new one in a catalog we could make ten of our own.

And we keep track of items by tearing the bar code off, taping it to the shelf in front of it, and taping a copy of the invoice to the door. Once a month a guy comes in w/ a huge truck, scans the bar codes of the items we need, prints and invoice and gets the stuff out of his truck. 

In-The-Field-Restocking.. Compliments of the Bound Tree-Parr salesman only known to us as... the Bound Tree-Parr salesman


----------



## Jon (Mar 28, 2005)

There was a Co. at EMS today that makes Warehouse Management programs.... trying to sell them to EMS - Idea being you put barcodes on each item, or on the shelf by each item and scan them to say x items here... it then says you shuld have y items, get two more. You then go to supply room, scan out 2 of that and put them it the truck.

You can also go to supply and restock for run xyz, theby saying you used 2 cold-packs, a Long Board, CID's, straps, collar, IV start set and a thousand bag for run xyz. Billing then knows for run xyz you used all these supplies, so you bill for them.


Jon


----------



## Phridae (Mar 29, 2005)

Just about everyone else in the county stocks their rigs from the hospitals. Being a private service that provides 911 coverage to a city, we have our own supplies.  And we have lots of it. Our trucks are stocked well. We could do 10 back-to-back calls and be okay on supplies.  

Do in Illinois where I do ride alongs, they stock their rigs from the hospital. And compared to what the trucks here in Wisconsin carry, they carry nothing. I don't know if we're over prepared, or Illinois is under prepared.

Once a week we do a detailed rig check on one of our 4 rigs. Maker sure theres not more or less of something and we decon at the same time. At the start of a shift, I believe they check in everything or at least eye-ball it.

In Illinois, they check in their rigs every morning and they detail check it. We're lazy in Wisconsin, I suppose.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 29, 2005)

I work for a private service with a decent number of rigs.

We have pleanty of supplies, and there is tons in stock, it's just that most rigs have too much of one item and not enough of enother.  We're set up so that we can work a 12 hour shift or 15 calls without restocking, but in private EMS many of those would be just transfers.

I like the idea of having the trucks extensively cleaned and checked over once a week.

We used to have a garage tech who would clean and restock our trucks at the end of our shifts, but of course they both quit after people would turn in messed up trucks.  Those were the days


----------



## Phridae (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Mar 29 2005, 07:09 PM
> *
> 
> We used to have a garage tech who would clean and restock our trucks at the end of our shifts, but of course they both quit after people would turn in messed up trucks.  Those were the days  *


 We have those too. They're called probies.  :lol:


----------



## emtchicky156 (Mar 29, 2005)

We have 3 ambulances and 3 crews that cover a call week 6pm-6am. Each crew does detailed rig maintience on their call week on their assigned ambulance, and we restock after each call either from the hospital or from our own stock.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 30, 2005)

We have a "par" level, unit is checked every shift, we maintain a large supply room with addt'l equipment & supplies. 

Be safe,

Ridryder 911


----------



## Aileana (Dec 4, 2007)

We have a storage area in the base with extra equipment, and it's our responsibility to check and stock the truck pre-shift. The only problem is if you don't get in early enough, you have to take the word of the crew that had the truck before you (which normally isn't a problem anyways, but you never know). Before shift, we have a sheet where we record engine hours etc., and the rest of the truck we just go through and make sure we have enough of everything, then test the equipment. When the storage area gets low on something, we call the supervisor, and he reorders it (I think, anyways).


----------



## reaper (Dec 4, 2007)

It's nice that someone joins the forum, just to pitch a product they sell.

If you want to contribute that is fine, but don't revive old threads, just to sell your product!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 4, 2007)

reaper said:


> It's nice that someone joins the forum, just to pitch a product they sell.
> 
> If you want to contribute that is fine, but don't revive old threads, just to sell your product!



If it happens again in the future, please use the Report Post function (the red triangle with the exclamation point in it) that is located in the lower left corner of each post.

This sends an alert message to all of the Community Leaders, and we will deal with the issue as soon as we can.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 4, 2007)

reaper said:


> It's nice that someone joins the forum, just to pitch a product they sell.
> 
> If you want to contribute that is fine, but don't revive old threads, just to sell your product!


 


ffemt8978 said:


> If it happens again in the future, please use the Report Post function (the red triangle with the exclamation point in it) that is located in the lower left corner of each post.
> 
> This sends an alert message to all of the Community Leaders, and we will deal with the issue as soon as we can.


 
PS... The post that reaper is referring to has been removed. B)


----------



## FFPARAMEDIC08 (Dec 5, 2007)

We actually use a system of tags to keep things in check. All of the cabinents are tagged. When a tag is broken, we know something needs restocked.

It's unfortunate, but roughly 60% of our employees do NOT check their rigs before a shift.


----------



## Jon (Dec 24, 2007)

FFPARAMEDIC08 said:


> We actually use a system of tags to keep things in check. All of the cabinents are tagged. When a tag is broken, we know something needs restocked.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but roughly 60% of our employees do NOT check their rigs before a shift.


Only 60%? You've got 40 percent that ACUTALLY CHECK THE RIGS. You should be proud!

At the vollie squad, we have a 3-page checklist for the evening shift with par numbers on it for the rig and the jump bags... we count everything (Glucose, O2 masks, C-Collars, etc) and then resupply what we need from the closet. The paid daytime crews check the rigs with a slightly more detalied checklist that also has them check the oil, etc.

In theroy, the trucks get restocked after every call and checked at least 2x a day. When crews are busy, we have lots of extra stuff on the rig, and even if we miss some stuff and we don't get to do a checklist, the next shift will do one and restock... and then :censored: about us not restocking the rig


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 24, 2007)

We have a checksheet that shows what the company and state requires to be on each truck.  Crews are supposed to turn in supply requests at the end of their shifts for what they have used, and the supplies will be in a box with the truck number on it at the beginning of the next shift.  At least thats how its supposed to work.  More than likely, a truck gets resupplied once a week.  I've personally gone over a month without resupply.  The main problem is if you're short on something at the beginning of the shift, you have to find a supervisor to unlock the supply room to get it for you.  On night shift, that can be a problem since there's not always a supervisor on, and dispatch doesn't have the keys.

-Kat


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 26, 2008)

lets see here, at my squad we have one room that is BLS supplies only and inside that room is another room that is ALS supplies only, they are both locked and if your key is programmed right then you can get into the rooms that you need to, the only things we barcode at our squad are the non-disposable items, such as backboards, KED's, Lifepacks, etc. and thats just so we can get them back in the event of an MCI or similiar incident


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 26, 2008)

the job i just left did it like this: when we ran out of something, we ordered more and hope to hell the stock on the truck held until the order arrived. it usually didnt.

working the sunday 24, i had more down time than i knew what to do with. i tried to cruise through the supply room and jot down what they needed to order because we were low. not out yet, but running low. they never did. then we'd run out and id remind them of when i told them we were almost out of that item last week.


----------



## EMT815 (Feb 14, 2008)

I ride for a volli dept. so we don't have that many calls
so we usually restock what we use after every call from our stock room back at base. When we do rig checks at the beginning of every shift we also check and restock anything that seems low.


----------



## Grady_emt (Feb 14, 2008)

We have our wonderful Logistics department that is responsible for everything on the truck except the jump bag, immob supplies and LP12.  This includes checking the engine fluids, changing lightbulbs, swapping O2 tanks, washing units, stocking cabinets, scheduling PM's of trucks and equipment, really just about everything.  These folks are great and always will come take a look at anything that concerns a crew (ie: missed a bulb out, funny sound, trash left from offgoing crew.

When each truck comes back to Grady, logistics has a checkoff sheet.  They must record the sticker (usually a units ID number) that is on all hard items like the LP12, portable radios, Sp02, glucometer, intubation roll, jump bag number, etc.  In our cabinets we have a bin system and all of the bins are covered in shrink-wrap.  If the shrink-wrap has been busted, the pull that bin and place a new one in.  The used bin then goes to the main EMS supply room in the basement and gets re-stocked and re-wrapped.

There is also a smaller supply area that is staffed 24hrs with logistics crew where street folk can go to get supplies during shift, swap LP12 or radio batteries.  When each crew comes in, they are responsible for checking the LP12, checking the jump bag, and the immob supplies to include straps, head blocks and Adult/pedi collars.  This allows oncoming crews to go inservice within ten minutes of getting assigned a unit for the day.


----------



## disassociative (Feb 14, 2008)

We have a check-list of all the bags(Adult Trauma, Ped Trauma, Airway, Med Bag) and all the meds in the cabinets, dressings, etc. We do an external ambulance check-off then go through the list of the various medications writing down each meds earliest expiry date and organizing them from front to back from nearest expiry, to oldest. We grab the laryngoscopes, put on each blade, click it up and check the light. We run a test on the monitor and get a print-off for our records(test shock, etc). We check the levels on All of our 02 tanks, then do the standard checkoff, 2 pillows, 2 blankets, OB kits, Stair Chair, Frac Pac, LR, NS, D5w, etc.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 15, 2008)

EMT815 said:


> I ride for a volli dept. so we don't have that many calls
> so we usually restock what we use after every call from our stock room back at base. When we do rig checks at the beginning of every shift we also check and restock anything that seems low.



yes we do pretty much the exact same thing, we have a rig check sheet that each crew is supposed to fill out at the beginning of each shift, and if you are low or out of something and its not in the BLS or ALS supply room then drive to the hospital and get it, but if we use up supplies on a call then we just restock at the hospital....kinda sucks when you get a call at the start of the rig check..and you don't know what you have:huh:


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 15, 2008)

My paid service is mostly transport, So we really don't need to restock our Ambulances often. When we do, We have red tags on all the doors, if its open  the tag is broken and tells the next crew to refill the supplies.


----------



## Niftymedic911 (Feb 27, 2008)

We have a fully staffed Logistics Department that takes care of the supplies.

In Lee County we have 8 supply depots that are strategically placed throughout the county.  There are usually 1 or 2 per sector. The county is split up into 5 sectors.  Cape, West, South, North, and Central.  Throughout the day units utilize their bins and supplies.  We have to take a visit to the depot as least once a shift.  We order supplies not carried in the supply depots online via a online form.  They're submitted to Logistics and a Logistics delivery driver delivers the necessary item to the depot.  The only thing Logistics is not in charge of are the controlled Narcs and monitor eqiupment.... SPO2, CO2 modules, Lead cables, batteries. 

All units have stations (wether fire or self standing) and do a daily checklist during the first hour on shift.  The checklist includes operational as well as equipment.  The truck is stocked with State and Lee county specific par levels.  All of the bins are sealed with shrink wrap.  The jump bags and trauma box are the only things that are not sealed.  On our checklists, if the bin is sealed.  We mark sealed and move on.  The only time we count is for open bins or the jump bags.  It takes maybe 15 min. now when it used to take an hour.  Extremely easy......  thank God for speedload.

If there is a problem with a unit our fleet maintainence department takes care of the scheduling for PM and maintaining the fleet.  Our reserve units are kept at the shop and can be swaped into if a unit goes down for service.  If there is a flat tire, they have a tire guy that comes and replaces the tire.  If there is a pancake light or minor repairs, they're written up in the red book, and handled during the PM. The mechanic will fix all repairs necessary in the red book.

The trucks are "supposed" to be cleaned every shift inside and out.  Waxed and buffed once a month by the crew on that day.  Our system is getting busier and busier and the trucks don't get cleaned like they should.  I created a proposal for Admin to take the unit OFS during it's PM to get a good coat of wax and get throughly Deconed.  They stated that it's the crews ultimate responsibility and they're not gonna pay for someone to do that.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Mar 6, 2008)

*sighs* i did a ride along on a friends volly service... I was so disgusted at the condition of the rig... I decon'ed, washed, waxed, and polished the brass on it... Just as I finished the EMS Director for the company showed up... Lets just say it was an OMFG at the rig... and i found out they had a reward (unspoken to the crews) for whoever fully cleaned it... walked away with $500.  Donated it back to the Volly department as  cleaning supplies and equipment... I'm EVIL like that.


----------



## rgnoon (Mar 6, 2008)

TgerFoxMark said:


> *sighs* i did a ride along on a friends volly service... I was so disgusted at the condition of the rig... I decon'ed, washed, waxed, and polished the brass on it... Just as I finished the EMS Director for the company showed up... Lets just say it was an OMFG at the rig... and i found out they had a reward (unspoken to the crews) for whoever fully cleaned it... walked away with $500.  Donated it back to the Volly department as  cleaning supplies and equipment... I'm EVIL like that.



Brass? Really??


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Mar 6, 2008)

sorry... old term means paying attention to small details.. i hang around the FF's too much..


----------



## keith10247 (Mar 8, 2008)

I took over EMS Supply responsibilities at my station and I face the restocking question every day!  Most of my supplies come from the county supply dept.  In order for me to order them, I have to fill out a form, get it signed by the chief, put it in an envelope and interoffice it to the county and wait a few weeks to get replenished.  I can get a lot of supplies from the EMS room at the hospital but lately they have been slacking on their replenishing as well.  

I am intrigued about this red tag idea...do you have any pictures of how these red tags go on to your cabinets?  In order to open the cabinet, do you have to cut the tag or does it tare pretty easily?  



darkageknights said:


> My paid service is mostly transport, So we really don't need to restock our Ambulances often. When we do, We have red tags on all the doors, if its open  the tag is broken and tells the next crew to refill the supplies.


----------

